# Europa League 22-23 febbraio 2017. Programma e tv.



## admin (22 Febbraio 2017)

Ritorno dei sedicesimi di finale di Europa League 2016/2017. Si gioca, straordinariamente, in due giorni: oggi 22 e domani 23 febbraio 2017. Roma e Fiorentina, dopo le vittorie nelle gare di andata, sono ad un passo dagli ottavi di finale.

Ecco il programma. Le partite saranno visibili su Sky

22.02. 18:00 Fenerbahce Krasnodar
22.02. 18:00 Schalke PAOK
22.02. 18:00 St. Etienne Manchester Utd
23.02. 17:00 Osmanlispor Olympiakos
23.02. 19:00 Ajax Legia
23.02. 19:00 APOEL Ath. Bilbao
23.02. 19:00 Besiktas H. Beer Sheva
*23.02. 19:00 Roma Villarreal*
23.02. 19:00 Zenit Petersburg Anderlecht
23.02. 21:05 FC Copenhagen Ludogorets
*23.02. 21:05 Fiorentina Monchengladbach*
23.02. 21:05 Genk Astra
23.02. 21:05 Lione Alkmaar
23.02. 21:05 Shakhtar Celta Vigo
23.02. 21:05 Sparta Praga FK Rostov
23.02. 21:05 Tottenham Gent


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ritorno dei sedicesimi di finale di Europa League 2016/2017. Si gioca, straordinariamente, in due giorni: oggi 22 e domani 23 febbraio 2017. Roma e Fiorentina, dopo le vittorie nelle gare di andata, sono ad un passo dagli ottavi di finale.
> 
> Ecco il programma. Le partite saranno visibili su Sky
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2017)

Up


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Totti pare un pensionato al campetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Gol del Villareal


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

La Fiorentina la vedo male.
Come non detto goal...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina la vedo male.



Soprattutto Bernardeschi.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Febbraio 2017)

Gran progressione di bernardeschi, gol di kalinic.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocatore pazzesco Bernardeschi. Tutta la fiorentina stava soffrendo, tranne lui. Era l'unico faro della sua squadra e si è visto. Che fenomeno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che giocatore pazzesco Bernardeschi. Tutta la fiorentina stava soffrendo, tranne lui. Era l'unico faro della sua squadra e si è visto. Che fenomeno.



è un fenomeno. prendiamolo. mirabelli compralo e dagli la 10.


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fekir show intanto a Lione.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

Gioca con una consapevolezza che prima non aveva, grande assist di personalità.


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che pippa che è diventato Rodriguez.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2017)

2-3. Maledetti violacei.


----------



## de sica (23 Febbraio 2017)

Farsi rimontare 2 gol in casa, è roba da Florentia viola. Che ridere


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

My man Christensen.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2017)

2-4. Adesso torneranno a rompere in campionato.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

Paulo Sousa da esonero IMMEDIATO.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Febbraio 2017)

Assurdo quello che sta accadendo a Firenze. Assurdo anche levare Bernardeschi in questa situazione. Davvero senza parole.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

L'Europa questi non la vedranno più per chissà quanti anni, intanto Bernardeschi è sempre il primo ad uscire, pazzesco.
Un giocatore così in quella squadra si rovina, Sousa veramente un inetto come pochi.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Paulo Sousa da esonero IMMEDIATO.



Il mitico Paolo Susa.. è peggio di Montella sempre detto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che asini i fiorentini


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Spurs fuori col Gent


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tottenham al 99% fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fantastico Stindl il mio preferito quando era all'Hannover #violamelma


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mitico Paolo Susa.. è peggio di Montella sempre detto.



L'ho sempre stimato, quest'anno ha anche l'attenuante di avere una rosa imbarazzante, ma non esiste che una squadra rientri in campo con un atteggiamento del genere. L'80% è colpa sua.


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tottenham al 99% fuori dai giochi.



Se la Viola passava superavamo l'Inghilterra nel ranking Uefa.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Spurs fuori col Gent



_"La Premier è il campionato più competitivo al mondo"_ (cit.)


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se la Viola passava superavamo l'Inghilterra nel ranking Uefa.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Europa League quindi è una disputa tra mourinho e spalletti speriamo non si incrocino prima della finale


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre stimato, quest'anno *ha anche l'attenuante di avere una rosa imbarazzante*, ma non esiste che una squadra rientri in campo con un atteggiamento del genere. L'80% è colpa sua.


Secondo me hanno comunque una rosa con più qualità della nostra, pensa un pò.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori pure il Bilbao comunque, sta Europa League rischia veramente di vincerla Moufrinho per inerzia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lo sapete tutti vero che ilicic vale 15 Bacca ?


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno comunque una rosa con più qualità della nostra, pensa un pò.



A centrocampo forse, ma in attacco e difesa assolutamente no.


----------



## Serginho (23 Febbraio 2017)

E come al solito ci ritroviamo con una squadra agli ottavi, scommettiamo che il prossimo turno esce pure la Rometta?


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fuori pure il Bilbao comunque, sta Europa League rischia veramente di vincerla Moufrinho per inerzia.



United, Roma, Lione e Schalke le migliori 4 imo.


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> United, Roma, Lione e Schalke le migliori 4 imo.



Il Gladbach è più forte del Lione imho.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Europa League quindi è una disputa tra mourinho e spalletti speriamo non si incrocino prima della finale



Si cosi ci godiamo un 7-1 in finale..

Comunque vincerà lo United sta coppa. Questa volta non ci sono spagnole. Vincerà Mourinho ed andranno in Cl l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> United, Roma, Lione e Schalke le migliori 4 imo.



Le prime due sulla carta 10 spanne sopra. Ma il calcio è strano Beppe . Specie in EL


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2017)

La Roma a questo punto deve arrivare in finale, nessuna scusa


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come cazo fa Sousa a togliere il fenomeno in una partita del genere?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2017)

Che pena sta viola. Comunque Dahoud ottimo stasera.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2017)

"Sousa maestro di calcio"


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

Del Borussia coso io prenderei solo uno. Christensen.


----------



## ralf (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Del Borussia coso io prenderei solo uno. Christensen.



Kramer come l'hai visto?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kramer come l'hai visto?



Non ho visto la partita, ma Christensen è fortissimo. Da affiancare a Romagnoli. Ma strapparlo al Chelsea. Bisogna vedere se Conte vuole puntare sui suoi tre fedelissimi dietro...


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2017)

Gonzalo Rodriguenz comunque totalmente bollito. Che non si azzardino a prenderlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Sousa maestro di calcio"



Sopratutto nei cambi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Febbraio 2017)

palo assurdo di Zyech contro il Legia Varsavia.


----------



## Serginho (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Eriksen non possiamo prendercelo noi invece che farlo marcire in quella squadraccia del Tottenham?


----------



## ralf (24 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> palo assurdo di Zyech contro il Legia Varsavia.



Non ho visto la partita, ma Ziyech è sempre uno dei migliori in campo dell'Ajax. Mi piacerebbe vederlo in Serie A, anche se forse è un pò troppo leggerino per fare la mezz'ala. Da trequartista/ala sx per me rende di più.


----------



## ralf (24 Febbraio 2017)

Ottavi di EL:

1 italiana
1 cipriota
1 francese
1 inglese
1 olandese
1 turca
1 danese
1 greca
1 spagnola
2 tedesche
2 russe
3 belghe


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Febbraio 2017)

Che scempio la Fiorentina ...


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ottavi di EL:
> 
> 1 italiana
> 1 cipriota
> ...



eh ma il campionato belga...
Anche se ha fatto male oggi, prendere Tielemans il prima possibile grazie. @Mirabelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Sousa maestro di calcio"



Praticamente è arrivato e ha detto: fate come con Montella


Fine


Ahahahahah


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma Ziyech è sempre uno dei migliori in campo dell'Ajax. Mi piacerebbe vederlo in Serie A, anche se forse è un pò troppo leggerino per fare la mezz'ala. Da trequartista/ala sx per me rende di più.



Si, mettesse su qualche kg sarebbe ottimo, però è molto rapido e la palla te la nasconde, questo lo avvantaggia anche giocando da mezz'ala.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Febbraio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Gonzalo Rodriguenz comunque totalmente bollito. Che non si azzardino a prenderlo.



Che sega.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Kramer come l'hai visto?



Nulla di interessante, fisicamente roccioso, ottimo gioco aereo ma molto lento e limitato tecnicamente, ritengo il nostro Kuco più forte, anche Christensen non mi convince, Caldara per dire uno per me e meglio di lui, Dahoud invece è altra musica...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2017)

Viola imbarazzante. Che i nostri stiano lontani da Kramer. Mai piaciuto, manco ai mondiali vinti dalla Germania e mai mi piacerà. Certo che il Borussia è una squadra penosa, soprattutto in difesa. I due centrali fanno ultra pena. Ma come ha fatto la fiorentina a farsi sbattere fuori da questi? Boh.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Febbraio 2017)

Come ha fatto il Tottenham a uscire??? assurdo


----------



## Serginho (24 Febbraio 2017)

I fenomeni Sparta Praga e Beer Sheva che hanno sbattuto fuori l'inter subito entrambi a loro volta sbattuti fuori


----------

